# Fake Exhaust Tip



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

Has anyone work on upgrading the fake chrome exhaust tip for US version of our 2018 Tiguans? Do know why VW did not really connect the pipes to the tips together. Was there a reason for this or VW just did a half-ass work? Is there an aftermarket parts or DIY work to connect the pipes? I'm looking for some ideas. Thanks!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

santdesign said:


> Has anyone work on upgrading the fake chrome exhaust tip for US version of our 2018 Tiguans? Do know why VW did not really connect the pipes to the tips together. Was there a reason for this or VW just did a half-ass work? Is there an aftermarket parts or DIY work to connect the pipes? I'm looking for some ideas. Thanks!


A couple of points to consider or investigate:
1) Our cars do not have a dual exhaust in the first place. It would take a lot of custom exhaust work to split the exhaust into 2 pipes and route both pipes to the "fake" exhaust ports in the rear bumper. It would have to basically be a complete "cat-back" system.
2) The rear bumper was not designed for this. If you just connected your exhaust (somehow) into those fake exhaust thingys, the hot exhaust would probably melt parts of the bumper.
3) Are those fake exhaust ports in our bumpers actually made of metal? I do not know, but I would not be surprised if it was just chromed plastic. You would probably have to fabricate new "look alike" exhaust ports to fit into the rear bumper.

Like a lot of mods, it would be possible, but probably not easy or cheap. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

One less thing to keep clean. I like them. I laugh at our cx5 running when it's cold out. The exhaust steam usually only comes out one side even though it's a dual outlet muffler.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i did see on aliexpress that they have interchangeable exhaust tips you can swap out :laugh::laugh::laugh:

thought about it....


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

I have seen a few options on vwwatercooled forums - albeit the Australian site. Looks like there are just a few options for now.









This is a picture of the stock setup. Large rear muffler that splits with two pipes ending a few inches back from the rear bumper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for the info Don. It looks like a lot work and replacing plastic parts with metal.



JSWTDI09 said:


> A couple of points to consider or investigate:
> 1) Our cars do not have a dual exhaust in the first place. It would take a lot of custom exhaust work to split the exhaust into 2 pipes and route both pipes to the "fake" exhaust ports in the rear bumper. It would have to basically be a complete "cat-back" system.
> 2) The rear bumper was not designed for this. If you just connected your exhaust (somehow) into those fake exhaust thingys, the hot exhaust would probably melt parts of the bumper.
> 3) Are those fake exhaust ports in our bumpers actually made of metal? I do not know, but I would not be surprised if it was just chromed plastic. You would probably have to fabricate new "look alike" exhaust ports to fit into the rear bumper.
> ...


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

Those exhaust looks so much better and they function than what we have...Thanks for sharing some photos.



Miroki said:


> I have seen a few options on vwwatercooled forums - albeit the Australian site. Looks like there are just a few options for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

I saw that as well but not sure if this is going to work for the US version. 



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i did see on aliexpress that they have interchangeable exhaust tips you can swap out :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> thought about it....


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I think it was done to keep people from complaining about carbon build up on their exhaust tips.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

And be careful about changing the routing of the exhaust sensor wires back there prone to melting. Which may be the real reason they went with a short bottom dump.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...r-wiring&p=112671351&viewfull=1#post112671351


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> santdesign said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone work on upgrading the fake chrome exhaust tip for US version of our 2018 Tiguans? Do know why VW did not really connect the pipes to the tips together. Was there a reason for this or VW just did a half-ass work? Is there an aftermarket parts or DIY work to connect the pipes? I'm looking for some ideas. Thanks!
> ...



Kinda like all other Vw performance models, I think a trip to a true fab shop would be able to come up with solution. But what’s the point untill we make more than 180hp


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

santdesign said:


> Was there a reason for this or VW just did a half-ass work?


Not half-%&*, seems to be the way they're going design-wise. I saw a loaded 2018 Audi SQ5 the other day and was surprised to see it also had fake tips.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Looking at UK Tiguan forums it seems like a number of people are talking about buying the USDM rear bumper for aesthetics. Lower models come with single side exit with no dual chrome fake outlets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

